# Tokyo - Singapore + 10 Other Worldwide Locations - 1GB VPS starting at $7 / month



## Kakashi (Aug 28, 2015)

*Reviews Here:*
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1448446
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1353217
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1352762
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1206379
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1163987
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1154520
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1139007 
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1100962
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1109608
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1119773
I am happy to announce that we have restructured our packages and are now able to offer our Basic VPS with 1GB RAM whilst keeping the price the same.

All of our VPS Hosts are utilising VMware as it's Hypervisor. VMware is the most mature, reliable and cutting edge Hypervisor available. Our team has been working with VMware for several years now and with VCP certified engineers on board you can rest assured you're in safe hands.

We will not oversell any of our resources and have the ability to move Virtual Servers around our hosts with no downtime.:

*Locations : *

*Singapore - Softlayer
Tokyo - Softlayer*
London (Maidenhead) - Rapidswitch
Netherlands - Serverius
Los Angeles - Gigenet
Phoenix - IOFLOOD
Dallas - Enzu
Denver - HandyNetworks
Tampa - Hivelocity
Atlanta - Ubiquity
Chicago - Gigenet
NY/NJ - Choopa/AtlanticMetro


*Here are the packages:*

*Basic VPS*
*30GB SSD* or RAID10 Storage. (Depending on Location)
*1GB* Dedicated RAM
*2 CPU Cores* (3 CPU Cores in Tokyo + Singapore)
*2000GB - 1000GB* Bandwidth (Depnding on Location)
*1 Gbit *Connectivity (Unmetered Available)

*Price:* $10 (Windows) $7 (Linux) With PROMO Code: CORGI50


*Standard VPS*
*75GB SSD *or RAID10 Storage (Depending on Location)
*2GB *Dedicated RAM
*3 CPU Cores *(4 CPU Cores in Tokyo + Singapore)
*3000GB - 2000GB *Bandwidth (Depending on Location)
*1 Gbit *Connectivity (Unmetered Available)

*Price: *$18 (Windows) $15 (Linux) With PROMO Code: CORGI50


*Ultimate VPS*
*200GB* of RAID 10 Storage (Depending on Location)
*4GB *Dedicated RAM
*4 CPU Cores *(5 CPU Cores in Tokyo + Singapore)
*7000GB - 5000GB* Bandwidth (Depending on Location)
*1 Gbit *Connectivity (Unmetered Available)

*Price: *$31 (Windows) $28 (Linux) With PROMO Code: CORGI50

*Operating Systems Available: *Windows 2008R2, 2012R2, Most Linux flavours, BSD.

You can order from our Website: http://www.corgitech.com

All of our VPS Packages include:

1) Free Weekly Backups
2) Console Access to your VPS with Power Functions
3) VSphere available upon Request

*Conditions for this promotion:*

This promotion does not apply to domain names/management options/Control Panels. Offer only available for existing clients if current service(s) is/are not being cancelled.
Promo code may not be valid for the lifetime of the VPS at the following Locations: Singapore + Tokyo

Stock is Limited and if you find the Promo Code no longer works it means we've sold out at that particular location. Feel free to contact us to enquire about availability.


----------

